# Panasonic Viera and 3D not working



## micaaronfl (Oct 29, 2012)

hello all,

i have a panasonic viera 65 inch and comcast cable. the other day i brought the matching 3d glasses and i had comcast turn on the 3d channels. When i go to a 3d channel it is usually a split screen and then it will pop up 3d signal detected please press the 3d button on the remote, i do that and the screen becomes one screen that is blurry. i believe this is the way 3d works. i then turn on the glasses and nothing happens. no 3d stays just as blurry. i charged the glasses and made sure nothing was blocking the glasses infra red or the tvs infra red. 

i even returned the glasses for another pair and the same problem occurs. i have confirmed with the store i brought them at and also with panasonic and they confirm it should be working. i checked all 3d settings under the menu also. panasonic is at a loss and i am waiting for them to call me back, but was wondering if anyone on these forums has any suggestions. 

btw glasses fully charged


----------



## micaaronfl (Oct 29, 2012)

it almost seems that the TV is not recgnizing the glasses


----------

